# Game #14: Detroit Pistons (5-8) @ Phoenix Suns (10-3) - 11/22



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 8PMEST/6PMMT/5PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: NBATV, local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 103-110 @ New Orleans*











*Phoenix Suns (10-3) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Detroit Pistons (5-8) 

Starters: 








[PG] Rodney Stuckey







[SG] Ben Gordon








[SF] Jonas Jerebko









[PF] Charlie Villanueva







[C] Ben Wallace *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....WAKETHE****UP!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #14: Detroit Pistons (5-7) @ Phoenix Suns (10-3) - 11/22*

:rofl:

Kind of early for a thread like this, but still funny.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #14: Detroit Pistons (5-7) @ Phoenix Suns (10-3) - 11/22*

lol, yeah it's all in good fun after a bad loss.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Game #14: Detroit Pistons (5-7) @ Phoenix Suns (10-3) - 11/22*

Looool, awesome pics Diss (yes I still call you Diss) ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #14: Detroit Pistons (5-7) @ Phoenix Suns (10-3) - 11/22*

I know, I still call him Diss too. No matter how many name changes, he will always be Diss


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Game #14: Detroit Pistons (5-7) @ Phoenix Suns (10-3) - 11/22*

Nice pics. Grant should be old bones or something like that. Injuries no longer hamper him, just age factor IMO.

Haha i just saw the Kerr Sarver pic, wacky!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

But injuries will always be the first thing that comes to mind with Hill.


Haha, yeah, I came across the pic on another site and have always been wanting to use it. Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have started on fire. Hit first 7 shots. 15-6, Suns. 

Amare's started off strong with 5 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

17-12, Suns with 5:37 left.

We finally missed a shot. But Pistons got a small run off 3 turnovers, and second chance pts. They're not shooting well. Only 35%.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gordon and Charlie hitting a couple of 3's. Pistons on a 10-0 run.

22-19, Pistons.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the **** you 3 gives us the lead back. 25-24, Suns min left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich with the drive, nice dish to Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

29-26, Suns at the end of 1.

Amare 7 pts.

Nash 6 pts, 4 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

37-29, Suns 8:59. 

Bench is just doing what they do. Barbosa's hit a couple of shots. It's been struggling since he hurt his wrist.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic had a nice drive to the hoop and layup. He took it all the way after getting a rebound.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic for 3.


44-34, Suns with 7:22 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Pistons had a 6-0 run going.


Jrich hits a 3. Great pass by Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with a block, which leads to break, Nash alleyoop to Amare! Man, I miss all the alleyoops we used to get. 

51-42, Suns 2:25 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye surprisingly just took his first shot. Hits a 3, assist from Dragic, who's in at SG, which slid Jrich to SF.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with the clean up dunk. 15 pts now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

58-42, Suns at the half.

Nash 12 pts (5-5), 6 assists

Amare 15 pts (6-8), 3 rebounds, blk. Surprisingly only 1 TO! OMG!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Walked away to laydown for alittle bit and missed the whole 3rd. Oops.

84-63, Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

91-71, Suns 8:44 left. Been mostly Dudley this qrter.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

117-91. Great win by the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

5-0 at home this season, and 14th straight dating back to last yr. 


*Suns 117, Pistons 91*


Nash 20 pts (7-8), 9 assists in 28 mins

Amare 21 pts (9-14), 5 rebs, 2 blks in 31 mins. Still wish he'd rebound better.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Saw the game on NBATV. Loved every minute of it. Bench played great. They actually kept the lead and extended it. It's such a weird feeling seeing that happen after the past few years.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice win. . . . now Suns need to build on it, take advantage of a 'lighter' schedule in the future.


----------

